
Show HN: SysAdmins Arena – A HackerRank for Sysadmins/devops/SREs - alexeestec
https://medium.com/@alexgotoi/sysadmins-arena-in-a-nutshell-9c97c3883688#.z39w1xqrw
======
upcs50124
HackerRank already has a system that does that..

------
alexeestec
We still working on the product and any feedback will be highly appreciated.

